# Coca Muscatel



## cyberdigger (Apr 17, 2013)

I was doing some cataloging and since the lighting was just right I took this shot of a bottle I think is kind of distinctive in shape. I don't recall ever seeing another, is this a rare bottle or am I just a goit?


----------



## epackage (Apr 17, 2013)

Fantastic bottle and a great pic...


----------



## februarystarskc (Apr 17, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 18, 2013)

I've only seen it once before and it was posted on here.....and yours. [][]
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-358086/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#358230


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I was doing some cataloging and since the lighting was just right I took this shot of a bottle I think is kind of distinctive in shape. I don't recall ever seeing another, is this a rare bottle or am I just a goit?


 
 Hey Charles,

 I dunno how I missed it the first time. Superior job on the photo, sir, you caught this baby at the absolute right light time. Really displays the color and brings out the fire.

 I concur with Eric on the Coca Marianishness, but your Coca Muscatel takes the cake in style. I've never seen one. 

 It has a sexy skittle quality. Gotta give it to the Reed & Carnricks

"Carnrlck's Coca Muscatel a General Nerve Tonic and Restorative 

 Coca Muscatel is a very elegant and palatable preparation of Coca Wine of uniform and definite strength and without those objectionable bitter and astringent principles which such preparations too often possess. 

 The valuable tonic and stimulating properties found in the leaves of erythoxylon coca are well attested but most of the wines of coca either contain a large percentage of the added alkaloid or the process of extraction has been pushed so far as to include the bitter and astringent properties of the leaf. 
 In making the extract for Coca Muscatel the process of percolation only is used and while this is not as economical a process it gives a more uniform and palatable extract.
  Coca Muscatel is valuable as a general nerve tonic stimulant and restorative It increases the supply of blood to the nerve centers increases the force of the heart's action and is a valuable stomachic tonic.
 Coca Muscatel is of great value to singers in relieving hoarseness and giving tone to the vocal chords.

 Special indications for the therapeutic use of Coca Muscatel are in phthisis cerebral and spinal anaemia ,neurasthenia, mental depression, wasting diseases, convalescence from fevers, nervous migraine, gastric dyspepsia, sea sickness. It is also useful as an *aphrodisiac* and especially valuable as a general tonic for the mentally and physically over worked." Indiana Medical Journal, 1897.

 Nothing like a little sweet wine & Cocaine.

 "21323 Maltine with Coca Wine Each fluidounce Erythroxylon Coca 30 grains 
 20926 Metcalf's Coca Wine From Fresh Coca 
 21070 Carnrick's Coca Muscatel Each fluidounce repercolated extract of coca leaves 1 drachm 
 The sample of Vin Mariani 20928 was labeled as Vin Mariani under this label is guaranteed free from This preparation in past years has contained cocaine but appear from their statement which was confirmed by that cocaine is no longer present While this fact its sale legal it would also seem that by the cocaine whatever virtues the preparation possessed those common to ordinary wine were likewise removed." 1910 Report.

 "To:jaok20@bottlebooks.com

 Subject: old bottle

 Date: 14-05-2004

 A couple years ago I visited an old bottle dump and dug many bottles, one which I found no listing for is a Reed and Carnrick bottle called Coca Muscatel. Its bowling pin shaped, amber and smooth on the bottom with only a few air bubbles. Its nice shape is attractive with minor surface scratches with a beautiful round lip that Iâ€™ve never seen before. Can you help me with pricing on this one and the date made. Iâ€™m sure this one is in your vast collection, thanks and Ill wait patiently for your reply. ---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sounds like a great bottle.  Probably worth $50-100 because of the Coca connection.  Here's a story about the background Reed Carnrick & Andrus Digger" From.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice one Charlie!


----------

